# Anyone been grouse hunting lately???



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

At the beginning of the season I couldn't find grouse anywhere. Then, on the rifle deer hunt I saw heaps of them. Now, I'm back to seeing nothing again. I went a couple days right after the storm last week. I expected to see tracks in the fresh snow, but nothing. Are any of you guys getting into birds, and at what elevation and terrain right now? Even though I didn't see any grouse last week, I did end one raccoon's nest robbing days!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

8,500' .


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like I'm a little low.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Maybe Packfish is a little "high" :wink: 
I keep hearing fish story's but no pictures! :? 

BugBuilder


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Grouse have a reverse migration pattern. They will go higher as it get's colder. So get your snow shoes out and start looking under the pine trees.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

BugBuilder said:


> Maybe Packfish is a little "high" :wink:
> I keep hearing fish story's but no pictures! :?
> 
> BugBuilder


The fish are so big they don't fit on my camera's screen. I did have a picture and I was going to send it to you but the picture alone weighed 4# and the postage was too much.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Packfish said:


> BugBuilder said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Packfish is a little "high" :wink:
> ...


:shock: 
:rotfl:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Birds were at 8610 according to the GPS yesterday.


----------



## Ridge Runner 89 (Dec 20, 2007)

Took the horses up the mountain Saturday and the birds were around 7,300 feet. After the storm a couple weeks ago I had seen some alot lower but they've moved up a bit since then.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

A buddy shot one with his bow Saturday afternoon and saw six Sunday but didn't want to shoot for fear of spooking deer. I don't know how high he was but when I hiked up to try and find him on Saturday, it was high enough that I could see into several different basins. Man, cold air sure hurts to breathe way up there... 8)


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I'm thinking about goin on a little walk for grouse tomorrow(Sat. the 22) , probably leave after lunch or so. Anyone in the Ogden area interested?? PM me.

Will


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't been in a while. I have just been deer hunting. It cost me a fraction of the price to go deer hunting. I saw a couple birds up Millcreek a couple weeks ago. Now that gas prices are dropping I think I will try and get out more. Didn't they extend the grouse season this year? Seems like I heard it goes a month longer.


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I got into several ruffed grouse this past Sunday. I ended up bagging two. I don't have GPS for the elevation, but they seemed to be congregated on a south-facing slope that didn't have much snow. They were just below the snow line as a matter of fact. Hopefully I'll be able to get up there again before snow closes the road. It was a blast!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

coydogg said:


> Didn't they extend the grouse season this year? Seems like I heard it goes a month longer.


Yes they did, and it ends in December now. Yay!! -()/-


----------

